# Have some birds left?



## BirdJ (Aug 24, 2011)

Looks like Sak. is pretty could up there!!!! Neighbors to the north. You have any birds left? Our first count came out and there is a pretty good numbers south of the Pierre area.  A leck of alot more than should be down this time of year with the nice weather. We both have had just that one storm. Can't believe there wouldn't be more birds to come down from up north. Any info. would be great!!! Have your GF&P done a bird count yet?


----------



## BirdJ (Aug 24, 2011)

BirdJ said:


> Looks like Sak. is pretty could up there!!!! Neighbors to the north. You have any birds left? Our first count came out and there is a pretty good numbers south of the Pierre area.  A leck of alot more than should be down this time of year with the nice weather. We both have had just that one storm. Can't believe there wouldn't be more birds to come down from up north. Any info. would be great!!! Have your GF&P done a bird count yet?


Must Be A Tough Question!!! :eyeroll:


----------



## ATA BOY (Feb 14, 2007)

They don't care about the river hunting.

Must be 95% little guys at Pierre.


----------



## snogeezmen (May 28, 2012)

BirdJ said:


> Looks like Sak. is pretty could up there!!!! Neighbors to the north. You have any birds left? Our first count came out and there is a pretty good numbers south of the Pierre area.  A leck of alot more than should be down this time of year with the nice weather. We both have had just that one storm. Can't believe there wouldn't be more birds to come down from up north. Any info. would be great!!! Have your GF&P done a bird count yet?


nodak has birds 365 days a yr....... so yes theres birds left


----------



## dave young (Jul 17, 2011)

The question here is "Have some birds left"?............And the answer would be, Yes, without a doubt, SOME birds HAVE indeed left.


----------



## snogeezmen (May 28, 2012)

dave young said:


> The question here is "Have some birds left"?............And the answer would be, Yes, without a doubt, SOME birds HAVE indeed left.


i guess im wrong!

the 2nd sentence were he writes and i quote "do u have any birds left"

sorry for INCORRECTLY answering your question


----------



## EllendaleND (Dec 25, 2011)

Dont worry about how many birds are left in our Great State of North Dakota. Stay in your own state.


----------



## Gunny (Aug 18, 2005)

:eyeroll:

Another stupid, spontanious, jack wagon non-res statement...

Go figure...

All the birds are in Ellendale right now... thousands and thousands...

Gunny


----------



## snogeezmen (May 28, 2012)

Gunny said:


> :eyeroll:
> 
> Another stupid, spontanious, jack wagon non-res statement...
> 
> ...


LOL he's young, he will learn!

to clarify my previous post there indeed has been many birds that have left Nodak, but there indeed is many left. birds are here 365 days a yr how many will make it south depends on the weather. Last yr we wintered 160,000 geese, the yr previous around 8,000 is all. time will tell. but its safe to say you have more birds coming as does nodak.


----------



## 9manfan (Oct 22, 2008)

EllendaleND said:


> Dont worry about how many birds are left in our Great State of North Dakota. Stay in your own state.


 :eyeroll: :eyeroll:


----------



## T Shot (Oct 4, 2002)

EllendaleND said:


> Dont worry about how many birds are left in our Great State of North Dakota. Stay in your own state.


You'd look like less of a knot head, and you might have possibly not typed up this brilliant response if you actually knew why he was asking...


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

Birds are anywhere from Ludden to Oakes, but mainly Ellendale. Go get em! This is the weekend!


----------



## T Shot (Oct 4, 2002)

goosebusters said:


> Birds are anywhere from Ludden to Oakes, but mainly Ellendale. Go get em! This is the weekend!


Thanks! See ya up there.


----------



## Phil The Thrill (Oct 21, 2005)

EllendaleND said:


> Dont worry about how many birds are left in our Great State of North Dakota. Stay in your own state.


Why would anyone leave SD to hunt waterfowl, especially to go hunt a state that has no cap on their nonresident licenses?


----------



## jpallen14 (Nov 28, 2005)

Good question


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

T Shot said:


> goosebusters said:
> 
> 
> > Birds are anywhere from Ludden to Oakes, but mainly Ellendale. Go get em! This is the weekend!
> ...


I locked down like 7 different fields down there T Shot. If you wanna hook up we can hunt Saturday maybe. Honestly though, there are so many birds down there right now I think we could set up blind in any corn field and shoot limits of snows, honkers, and ducks.


----------



## EllendaleND (Dec 25, 2011)

You all can come to ellendale and waste your gas scouting. Be my guest. Maybe if you lived here you would realize that every pond is froze solid. Have fun and good luck to all. HAHAHA


----------



## Gunny (Aug 18, 2005)

I think we are just glad EVERYONE on NoDak knows how good the hunting is in Ellendale. I've herd that it's the sweet spot of North Dakota when targeting waterfowl. Not alot of hunter pressure, R or NR. It's also very easy to get to, and has alot of nice places to stay in and around Ellendale. Google it... I know where my destination will be next year... :beer:

Thanks for the heads up EllendaleND. You're a peach...

Gunny


----------



## BirdJ (Aug 24, 2011)

Thanks some of you for your non smart arse reports!!! Wasn't planning on coming up there to hunt! oke: Was just wondering about the migration coming south!!!! But will be coming up to your great state to Valley City for some spring snow goose hunting which I have never done next spring. Is that ok with you? If not, tough!!!!!


----------



## 9manfan (Oct 22, 2008)

Ellendale.....the new Duck Capitol of North Dakota......think that will be my destination next fall.....


----------



## Snowgooseman__SD (Jan 22, 2010)

Ellendale it is!! hahahaha :beer:


----------



## BlakeHelmick (Oct 13, 2010)

Everyone with such intelligent comments... cant hardy read a migration report on this website. Cock measuring contest.


----------



## matt29 (Feb 13, 2009)

SE nodak had decent numbers of ducks and lots of dark geese till this front came through. Birds thinned out alot in the last 24 hrs.


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

Ditto in NE SoDak.


----------

